# Zapi H3



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's a wiring diagram I found with a Google search.....

http://jerryrig.com/convert/step15p.html

The consensus seems to be that enabling regenerative braking on these controllers kills them, so don't do it.


----------



## momaev (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Zapi H2*



Tesseract said:


> Here's a wiring diagram I found with a Google search.....
> 
> http://jerryrig.com/convert/step15p.html
> 
> The consensus seems to be that enabling regenerative braking on these controllers kills them, so don't do it.


 
Thank you very much for your answer, as appears wiring the schematic diagram, my controller is H2 ZAPI Momaev


----------

